# Nvidia rtx



## JLuchinski (Aug 21, 2018)

Soooo, the next gen of Nvidia cards was announced today: www.nvidia.com/en-us
Anyone else kind of excited? What are your thoughts? Speculations? Discuss.


----------



## JLuchinski (Aug 24, 2018)

Hmm, I guess no one is excited lol.


----------



## Shlouski (Aug 24, 2018)

Not so excited.

Unfortunately it sounds like these cards won't be delivering huge improvements. NVidia seems to be focused on developing ray tracing, which is in its infancy, and by the time its been better implemented these cards will likely not be relevant anymore. I do though look forward to seeing the future of what this tech can achieve.


----------



## JLuchinski (Aug 24, 2018)

Shlouski said:


> Not so excited.
> 
> Unfortunately it sounds like these cards won't be delivering huge improvements. NVidia seems to be focused on developing ray tracing, which is in its infancy, and by the time its been better implemented these cards will likely not be relevant anymore. I do though look forward to seeing the future of what this tech can achieve.


I'm just hoping it drives down current prices even further lol. Although I am pretty cheap and have trouble justifying spending money on computer parts so I highly doubt I'll see a 1080 for cheap any time soon.


----------



## Agent Smith (Aug 24, 2018)

I just want a GTX 1060 TI like I planed, but got stuck with a damn 1050 since the Bitcoin mining craze jacked all the prices up when I was in the market for a 1060. I couldn't find one for sale and/or they were so inflated in price I was never spending that kind of money. Bunch of damn BS. Fing Bitcoin miners.

I may just get a 1080 since I can't SLI two 1060's.


----------



## Shlouski (Aug 24, 2018)

Agent Smith said:


> Bunch of damn BS. Fing Bitcoin miners.



Dude, mining bitcoin on gpu's hasn't been profitable for years, bitcoin miners use asic miners. I bought a 1070ti and a 1080 end of 2017 to mine zcash, the cards paid for themselves two fold and then I sold the 1070ti and kept the 1080. If you had done a little research you would have known that even an overpriced gpu would likely at least be able to mine back the money you spent on it, so you could have had a free 1060. I think most of these miner haters are just jealous they weren't in the position to mine themselves and most would have happily mined themselves if they could have.


----------



## Darren (Aug 24, 2018)

JLuchinski said:


> I'm just hoping it drives down current prices even further lol. Although I am pretty cheap and have trouble justifying spending money on computer parts so I highly doubt I'll see a 1080 for cheap any time soon.


They're already down to like 430.

I bought mine Sept of 2017 for 570 (top end EVGA model). Most were around 550ish. I did see them over 1k for a while during the mining frenzy.


----------



## _Kyle_ (Aug 24, 2018)

The price is driving me away. My 1070 is good enough anyways.


----------



## Darren (Aug 24, 2018)

Deerling7 said:


> The price is driving me away. My 1070 is good enough anyways.


Yeah I haven't really paid much attention, my 1080 is still overkill lol.


----------



## Agent Smith (Aug 25, 2018)

Shlouski said:


> Dude, mining bitcoin on gpu's hasn't been profitable for years, bitcoin miners use asic miners. I bought a 1070ti and a 1080 end of 2017 to mine zcash, the cards paid for themselves two fold and then I sold the 1070ti and kept the 1080. If you had done a little research you would have known that even an overpriced gpu would likely at least be able to mine back the money you spent on it, so you could have had a free 1060. I think most of these miner haters are just jealous they weren't in the position to mine themselves and most would have happily mined themselves if they could have.




Well dude! Why were GPU prices through the roof about 6 months ago? THEY WERE USING THEM TO MINE COINS! May not be Bitcoin, but it was crypto currency non the less.


----------



## beers (Aug 25, 2018)

Agent Smith said:


> but got stuck with a damn 1050 since the Bitcoin mining craze jacked all the prices up


Don't blame the market for you not earning enough money.

I got my preorder in:


----------



## Shlouski (Aug 25, 2018)

Agent Smith said:


> Well dude! Why were GPU prices through the roof about 6 months ago? THEY WERE USING THEM TO MINE COINS! May not be Bitcoin, but it was crypto currency non the less.



You should have just paid the extra and got it all back through mining, like I did.

I would never preorder anything I don't have all the facts on.


----------



## Agent Smith (Aug 25, 2018)

beers said:


> Don't blame the market for you not earning enough money.
> 
> I got my preorder in:




That's money wasted IMO. I don't need anything that massive. My needs are just BF2 with the AIX mod and FSX, but I'd like to buy GTA V and I need at least a GTX 1060, but I might just go ahead and buy a GTX 1080 and then another for SLI. Right now I have my money tied up for a few guns and a drone I've been meaning to purchase. I don't part with money that easily.


----------



## beers (Aug 25, 2018)

Agent Smith said:


> then another for SLI


That's money wasted IMO.


Agent Smith said:


> . I don't part with money that easily.


I get it, it's hard when you don't make very much.  My condolences.


----------



## JLuchinski (Aug 25, 2018)

Darren said:


> They're already down to like 430.
> 
> I bought mine Sept of 2017 for 570 (top end EVGA model). Most were around 550ish. I did see them over 1k for a while during the mining frenzy.



They're still 700 to 800 here in Canada locally, they only want 1600 for the 2080ti lol.


----------



## Shlouski (Aug 25, 2018)

beers said:


> That's money wasted IMO.
> 
> I get it, it's hard when you don't make very much.  My condolences.



This is a bit savage.

I'm fortunate to be able to afford most the things I want, but being able to afford something doesn't mean I'm going to buy it if I don't really need it, of course people have their loves and hobbies that they make exceptions for, but its agent smith's prerogative, maybe he could afford one, but can't justify the cost. As for the new NVidia cards, I not paying for something we know so little about, I could preorder a 2080ti, I could buy one for each of my 20 or so computers in the house, but I'm not going to, I'm likely not even going to buy one for my gaming PC. Once I see real world benchmarks I will have to decide if buying one is worth the cost to me, its irrelevant that I can easily afford it and considering my 1080 is serving me well, even if its two times faster than a 1080 I don't think I will buy one at that price.


----------



## Intel_man (Aug 25, 2018)

JLuchinski said:


> They're still 700 to 800 here in Canada locally


https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16814487246
https://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX64016
https://www.canadacomputers.com/search/product.php?cPath=43_1200_557_559&item_id=101172
https://www.canadacomputers.com/search/product.php?cPath=43_1200_557_559&item_id=096785


----------



## beers (Aug 25, 2018)

Shlouski said:


> This is a bit savage.


I was just being a butthole to @Agent Smith specifically.

I don't think the gains would be worth the cost, but might make a couple bucks flipping it.  We'll see how launch day goes.


----------



## JLuchinski (Aug 26, 2018)

Intel_man said:


> https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16814487246
> https://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX64016
> https://www.canadacomputers.com/search/product.php?cPath=43_1200_557_559&item_id=101172
> https://www.canadacomputers.com/search/product.php?cPath=43_1200_557_559&item_id=096785


LOL, I was talking about a brick and mortar store, https://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX62942
 I don't buy electronics online, if something is wrong with it I like to be able to exchange or return it right away.


----------



## Intel_man (Aug 26, 2018)

JLuchinski said:


> LOL, I was talking about a brick and mortar store


3 of the 4 links I posted have multiple retail stores...


----------



## JLuchinski (Aug 26, 2018)

Intel_man said:


> 3 of the 4 links I posted have multiple retail stores...





Intel_man said:


> 3 of the 4 links I posted have multiple retail stores...


Well I'll be dammed, still to rich for my blood lol.


----------



## Agent Smith (Aug 27, 2018)

beers said:


> I get it, it's hard when you don't make very much. My condolences.




Lollipops, rainbows, cotton candy and unicorn farts. I hope I grow up like you one day.


----------



## beers (Aug 27, 2018)

Being a retarded yokel from Colorado is a disqualifying factor.


----------



## Agent Smith (Aug 27, 2018)

You don't deserve to be a Mod.


----------



## beers (Aug 27, 2018)

Yep it's the pinnacle of online social status, only the most deserving and greatest minds of our time can achieve that status.  Perhaps one day you too can elevate yourself into such a critical and responsible role.

So how about those RTX eh


----------



## Agent Smith (Aug 27, 2018)

I have my own forum. And my astute nature tells me you have a huge ego and an IQ that of plant life.


----------



## OmniDyne (Aug 27, 2018)

Agent Smith said:


> Bitcoin mining craze jacked all the prices up





beers said:


> Don't blame the market for you not earning enough money.



*




"...But, but, but, the FREE MARKET should have given me the prices I could afford!"*


----------



## JLuchinski (Sep 14, 2018)

Agent Smith said:


> I have my own forum. And my astute nature tells me you have a huge ego and an IQ that of plant life.


Everytime I read your posts I read it in Rick's voice in my head, I love that show. So is anyone going to buy these cards? The demo videos were pretty cool, I wonder what AMDs next cards will be like.


----------



## _Kyle_ (Sep 14, 2018)

JLuchinski said:


> I wonder what AMDs next cards will be like.


Probably affordable.


----------



## JLuchinski (Sep 14, 2018)

Deerling7 said:


> Probably affordable.


True


----------



## Shlouski (Sep 14, 2018)

I don't see any of these rtx cards with the blower cooler design, which is a shame for me because the open air coolers run so hot for me because my desk doesn't allow for side ventilation, I need cold air in the front and hot air out the back and top.


----------



## Intel_man (Sep 15, 2018)

Shlouski said:


> I don't see any of these rtx cards with the blower cooler design, which is a shame for me because the open air coolers run so hot for me because my desk doesn't allow for side ventilation, I need cold air in the front and hot air out the back and top.


EVGA has a card with a blower fan. But I think it's getting released at a later date.


----------



## Shlouski (Sep 15, 2018)

Intel_man said:


> EVGA has a card with a blower fan. But I think it's getting released at a later date.


Thanks, I was going to wait anyway and see how they perform first.


----------



## _Kyle_ (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Darren (Sep 19, 2018)

Deerling7 said:


>


----------



## _Kyle_ (Sep 19, 2018)

Lol, own a magnifying glass by any chance?


----------



## Agent Smith (Sep 19, 2018)

LMAO


----------



## Shlouski (Sep 20, 2018)

Well the benchmarks are out, and it has become clear why nvidia weren't forthcoming about how their new cards performed in traditional rasterisation, understandably they instead made comparisons using ray tracing, which of course makes the new cards look better, but also caused a whole load of suspicion. Ray tracing from what I have seen can have a drastic effect on image quality and real time ray tracing seems to be a technology worth investing in, but right now its in its infancy, the cards use watered down ray tracing with low sampling and there won't much software supporting it in the near future. I imagine this time we won't be waiting 2 years for some new cards, new tech usually comes out with many creases that need to be ironed out. I personally will be interested in seeing what AMD bring to the table with their new gpu's, which will hopefully come early next year, maybe I will be upgrading my 1080 with an AMD gpu or maybe I will be waiting for a look at nvidia's 3000 series cards.


----------



## Darren (Sep 20, 2018)

Shlouski said:


> Well the benchmarks are out, and it has become clear why nvidia weren't forthcoming about how their new cards performed in traditional rasterisation, understandably they instead made comparisons using ray tracing, which of course makes the new cards look better, but also caused a whole load of suspicion. Ray tracing from what I have seen can have a drastic effect on image quality and real time ray tracing seems to be a technology worth investing in, but right now its in its infancy, the cards use watered down ray tracing with low sampling and there won't much software supporting it in the near future. I imagine this time we won't be waiting 2 years for some new cards, new tech usually comes out with many creases that need to be ironed out. I personally will be interested in seeing what AMD bring to the table with their new gpu's, which will hopefully come early next year, maybe I will be upgrading my 1080 with an AMD gpu or maybe I will be waiting for a look at nvidia's 3000 series cards.


AMD I know is getting a die shrink and they've said "Q4 2018" but I wouldn't expect to have easy access to cards until January-February.


----------



## Intel_man (Sep 20, 2018)

Shlouski said:


> Well the benchmarks are out, and it has become clear why nvidia weren't forthcoming about how their new cards performed in traditional rasterisation,


The 2080 performing as good as the 1080 ti is expected?  The 2080 ti is like a titan V for half the price. What more did you expect?


----------



## Shlouski (Sep 20, 2018)

Darren said:


> AMD I know is getting a die shrink and they've said "Q4 2018" but I wouldn't expect to have easy access to cards until January-February.



I'm in no rush, I would just upgrade to a 1080ti if I really wanted a boost, but no way I am paying the release price for a card that is a year and a half old, I can't believe so many people think they are getting a great deal just because the cards are becoming the prices they should have been at launch.



Intel_man said:


> The 2080 performing as good as the 1080 ti is expected?  The 2080 ti is like a titan V for half the price. What more did you expect?



MORE, if you were to believe Nvidia's marketing, which is my point really. The 1080 was quite a bit faster than the 980ti, but the 2080 is often on par, a little faster or even slower than the 1080ti, now thats a disappointing considering Nvidia was marketing. Lol the 2080ti is a titan v for half the price, just shows you how overpriced the titan v is.


----------



## Darren (Sep 20, 2018)

I miss my AMD drivers/software, unless AMD can't make high end competitive GPU's I don't see myself buying another Nvidia card when I eventually replace this 1080 (which is a while).


----------



## Intel_man (Sep 20, 2018)

Shlouski said:


> MORE, if you were to believe Nvidia's marketing, which is my point really. The 1080 was quite a bit faster than the 980ti, but the 2080 is often on par, a little faster or even slower than the 1080ti, now thats a disappointing considering Nvidia was marketing. Lol the 2080ti is a titan v for half the price, just shows you how overpriced the titan v is.


So you were expecting a die shrink performance increase... That's pretty unrealistic to expect based on the fact that Turing is more of an optimization of Pascal. 

Considering the titan v is priced for commercial use, the $3000 price tag is expected.


----------



## Shlouski (Sep 21, 2018)

Intel_man said:


> So you were expecting a die shrink performance increase...



Please try to understand that I'm just annoyed by NVidia's marketing BS. No I didn't expect a much of a performance increase, I thought I had made that abundantly clear:



Shlouski said:


> MORE, if you were to believe Nvidia's marketing



I was insinuating that I didn't.
​


Shlouski said:


> nvidia weren't forthcoming about how their new cards performed in traditional rasterisation



Here I'm clearly displaying suspicions that the cards may not perform so well and this is why I never pre-ordered one and instead waited to see benchmarks, but of course its disappointing, I wish they performed better. 



Intel_man said:


> That's pretty unrealistic to expect based on the fact that Turing is more of an optimization of Pascal.



You talk like you knew what to expect, which I think is unlikely considering even professionals in the industry didn't know what to expect. Myself and I'm sure many others wanted more from these cards because NVidia's marketing constantly showed and insinuated how much better these cards will be, but I clearly didn't believe it, I'm simply complaining about all this marketing BS. 



Intel_man said:


> Considering the titan v is priced for commercial use, the $3000 price tag is expected



So your agreeing with me here? Its expensive just because its for commercial use, performance wise its way overpriced, so a 2080ti at half the price of a titan V isn't looking so impressive. ​


----------



## Intel_man (Sep 21, 2018)

Shlouski said:


> So your agreeing with me here?


No. 


Shlouski said:


> Its expensive just because its for commercial use,


I didn't say anything that would call the Titan V "expensive". I merely said, the price tag it comes with is expected for the application it was designed for. 


Shlouski said:


> performance wise its way overpriced


That depends on what the performance you're looking at for a given task. For the sake of what the Titan V is targeted for (i.e. Deep learning, cloud acceleration, professional rendering), it can be considered a bargain for the time savings it can achieve. Especially when considering that this is operated on a large scale.  


Shlouski said:


> so a 2080ti at half the price of a titan V isn't looking so impressive


What kind of statement is that? If a Toyota Corolla had the same performance as a Golf GTI, the news media would go crazy about it because it achieved the same "performance" for half the price.


----------



## Shlouski (Sep 21, 2018)

Intel_man said:


> No.


 
I know, you would never agree with me about anything 




Intel_man said:


> I didn't say anything that would call the Titan V "expensive"


 
Sure you did: 



Intel_man said:


> The 2080 ti is like a titan V for half the price





Intel_man said:


> Considering the titan v is priced for commercial use, the $3000 price tag is expected.



Two cards with the same performance, but one card is twice as expensive. So it costs more because its for commercial use, this is exactly the reason why its so expensive for what the card is, this is because people are paying for more than just the graphics card when buying commercial cards like these.



Intel_man said:


> That depends on what the performance you're looking at for a given task. For the sake of what the Titan V is targeted for (i.e. Deep learning, cloud acceleration, professional rendering), it can be considered a bargain for the time savings it can achieve. Especially when considering that this is operated on a large scale.


​


Intel_man said:


> The 2080 ti is like a titan V for half the price



Then why did you say this above^^, either both cards are alike or they are not, so decide. The reason you initially said they were alike is because I have only ever been referring to rasterization performance:
​


Shlouski said:


> it has become clear why nvidia weren't forthcoming about how their new cards performed in traditional rasterisation



So of course I'm still referring to rasterization performance.



Intel_man said:


> What kind of statement is that? If a Toyota Corolla had the same performance as a Golf GTI, the news media would go crazy about it because it achieved the same "performance" for half the price.



The golf gti has, Deep learning, cloud acceleration, professional rendering and that's why its so expensive .

You have again made another uturn, the cards were alike:



Intel_man said:


> The 2080 ti is like a titan V for half the price



Then they weren't alike:



Intel_man said:


> That depends on what the performance you're looking at for a given task. For the sake of what the Titan V is targeted for (i.e. Deep learning, cloud acceleration, professional rendering), it can be considered a bargain for the time savings it can achieve. Especially when considering that this is operated on a large scale.



Now you seem to be suggesting they are alike again:



Intel_man said:


> What kind of statement is that? If a Toyota Corolla had the same performance as a Golf GTI, the news media would go crazy about it because it achieved the same "performance" for half the price.



Lol, you say what kind of statement is that and then come out with this^^ the irony. You bring up commercial gpu's, but you don't seem to understand why they cost so much more, did you not know its normal for consumer cards perform close or even faster than the commercial cards in many different applications? Understand when you buy commercial cards you are not only paying for the card, you are also paying for all the extras and support that comes with them. It is alao because of market segmentation to allow price discrimination. Businesses who make money from work done with these cards have different requirements than gamers. Nvidia and AMD are taking advantage of that by asking them to pay more.


----------



## _Kyle_ (Sep 21, 2018)

https://pcpartpicker.com/blog/156/geforce-rtx-2080ti-benchmarks

PCPP just did some benchmarks. Meh, it's okay. But the price is actually not too much more than the 1080ti for the RTX 2080. 

I wonder how they stack up, the 1080ti and RTX 2080.


----------



## _Kyle_ (Oct 1, 2018)

Does anybody know when the 2050, 2060, and 2070 come out? Kinda curious about the 2050 and 2060.


----------



## UnholyVision (Oct 1, 2018)

Deerling7 said:


> Does anybody know when the 2050, 2060, and 2070 come out? Kinda curious about the 2050 and 2060.


Early November is the word on the street. Though the current RTX cards were suppose to come out sooner, but got delayed a week. Then are still sitting in limbo for pre-orders so who knows. (I'm one of those people actually). Maybe late November.


----------



## lincsman (Oct 14, 2018)

Please let us know Mr. money bags how the 2080 TI does. I started my build 2 years ago, and the I7 6700k is discontinued but I think it will dice it for another 2 years with my 1080 TI. I think I'll leave my rig be until the 3000 series comes out, then just do another build. I might upgrade to 32GB of RAM, maybe replace my 1TB HDD with a 4 or 5 TB, but other than that I think my system will last a long time using a 1440p monitor.


----------



## UnholyVision (Oct 14, 2018)

lincsman said:


> Please let us know *Mr. money bags* how the 2080 TI does.


If you're talking to me then sure thing. At least once they actually send the bloody thing. (Oh and someone is jelly, lol).

Still waiting.
https://i.postimg.cc/pPQdKcWs/Untitled.jpg



lincsman said:


> I think it will dice it for another 2 years with my 1080 TI
> 
> maybe replace my 1TB HDD with a 4 or 5 TB


The 1080Ti is still a great card. I have one in my current machine and same goes for the previous generations. You will be fine for quiet a while. I have a 970 that still plays so many games at max settings.

As far as the HDD goes. My suggestion is grab one of these (Link) then just strip the HDD out. I have actually done this a few times. The drives are quiet good and haven't had a single failure yet.


----------



## UnholyVision (Nov 7, 2018)

Well I got my card. Finally!!! I don't really like back-plates, but I must say Asus did a pretty good job on it. It'll fit the new PC build i'm putting it in. Waiting on my new case and ram, but going to swap out my GTX 1080Ti for the sake of it soon. Give it a test run and see how the performance compares to it in Steam Proton and native Linux titles.

https://ibb.co/hoNsqA


----------



## Darren (Nov 7, 2018)

UnholyVision said:


> Well I got my card. Finally!!! I don't really like back-plates, but I must say Asus did a pretty good job on it. It'll fit the new PC build i'm putting it in. Waiting on my new case and ram, but going to swap out my GTX 1080Ti for the sake of it soon. Give it a test run and see how the performance compares to it in Steam Proton and native Linux titles.
> 
> https://ibb.co/hoNsqA


Embed is broken but links work.

That is a pretty slick backplate. Usually Asus styling is a bit too gaudy for me but that's pretty clean.


----------



## UnholyVision (Nov 7, 2018)

I like how it's not just a huge block either. It's so dumb when they don't add cut outs. I wish it had more to be honest, but I'll take that over none. Better than it being a complete space heater right, lol.


----------



## Harley Ben (Nov 7, 2018)

Waiting for the games to be launched with rtx technology. So that we can really put it on test.


----------



## beers (Nov 15, 2018)

Sooo, anyone interested in buying a couple 2080Tis? 

I got a couple for SLI but the Battlefield benchmarks are shitty enough where I just need to recoup some of my kid's lunch money.  Kind of an overkill just for the new Assetto Corsa game , but the RTX features are really just more valuable for screenshots I think.


----------



## UnholyVision (Nov 15, 2018)

beers said:


> Sooo, anyone interested in buying a couple 2080Tis? I got a couple for SLI but the Battlefield benchmarks are shitty enough where I just need to recoup some of my kid's lunch money.
> 
> *the RTX features are really just more valuable for screenshots I think.*


One game and you're running home?

Also you're using it wrong. It's all about Optix. Sweet sweet Blender goodness.


----------



## _Kyle_ (Nov 16, 2018)

beers said:


> Sooo, anyone interested in buying a couple 2080Tis?
> 
> I got a couple for SLI but the Battlefield benchmarks are shitty enough where I just need to recoup some of my kid's lunch money.  Kind of an overkill just for the new Assetto Corsa game , but the RTX features are really just more valuable for screenshots I think.



I'll trade you my old new 750ti for them, but_ only_ if you ship them for free.


----------



## Darren (Nov 16, 2018)

Deerling7 said:


> I'll trade you my old new 750ti for them, but_ only_ if you ship them for free.


If we're talking trades I could part with my 1080 for one of them.


----------



## _Kyle_ (Nov 16, 2018)

Darren said:


> If we're talking trades I could part with my 1080 for one of them.


 I'm quite sure he'd rather have the 750ti. 

(I guess you're right Darren, I do use sarcasm quite a bit.)


----------



## UnholyVision (Nov 16, 2018)

I'll trade my RTX 2080 Ti if you trade me a Nvidia PTX that doesn't exist yet. xD

Man, would having a GPU that could do decent Path Tracing, be sweet. Ray Tracing is amazing in a GPU, but a PTX ah that would be so much better. Because ray tracing is just a single ray fired at a time while Path Tracing is ten at once. That's literally thousands of rays per pixel that you would be rendering. Of course, if we had that I would still be wanting the next step up I suppose so, I can never win, lol.


----------



## _Kyle_ (Dec 6, 2018)

AMD may actually be able to compete with Nvidia with the RX 3000 series.

Supposedly the RX 3080 beats the RTX 2070 for half the price.


Now, of course it won't beat a RTX 2080ti on it's own, but heck, if it supports 4 way Crossfire then you can get 4 RX 3080's and it'll be less than a single RTX 2080ti. But I'm gonna go ahead and assume that the power consumption is gonna be ridiculous.


----------



## Darren (Dec 6, 2018)

Lol Crossfire


----------



## _Kyle_ (Dec 6, 2018)

Darren said:


> Lol Crossfire


What about it, lol?


----------



## UnholyVision (Dec 6, 2018)

_Kyle_ said:


> What about it, lol?


Not worth it is why it's laughable. Even SLI is laughable. NVLink is less laughable, but still laughable. Mainly due to lack of support, micro-stutter, and just to pricey for what its worth.


----------



## Intel_man (Dec 7, 2018)

_Kyle_ said:


> AMD may actually be able to compete with Nvidia with the RX 3000 series.
> 
> Supposedly the RX 3080 beats the RTX 2070 for half the price.
> 
> ...


Is AMD really calling their next gen cards RX 3000 series just to have the number bigger than the nvidia RTX 2000 series?

If so.... **** AMD. Stop trying to play mind games to trick people into buying your crap. They already made the entire mobo chipset naming scheme way too confusing because of their stupid PR stunt move. If your stuff is good, people will buy it regardless of what it's called. Stop trying to make the names more confusing.


----------



## Darren (Dec 7, 2018)

Intel_man said:


> Is AMD really calling their next gen cards RX 3000 series just to have the number bigger than the nvidia RTX 2000 series?
> 
> If so.... **** AMD. Stop trying to play mind games to trick people into buying your crap. They already made the entire mobo chipset naming scheme way too confusing because of their stupid PR stunt move. If your stuff is good, people will buy it regardless of what it's called. Stop trying to make the names more confusing.


Oh god that didn't even register for me but your right. That's just crappy.


----------

